# uk babydoll face



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

I have two beautiful maltese with the traditional look and I'm thinking of a third baby. I live in the UK and have no idea of an actual breeder that produces that look. If anyone has any information or can help phase let me know xxxxx


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Milo in Ireland is a stunning little boy. Not sure who his breeder is but you may want to ask Orla. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/221058-milo-says-hi.html


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Milo in Ireland is a stunning little boy. Not sure who his breeder is but you may want to ask Orla.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/221058-milo-says-hi.html


aw thanks! I actually got him in The UK 

This is Milo's breeders facebook page click here

I'd definitely recommend her. She breeds maltese with such gorgeous faces!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh how I adore little Milo's face :wub:


----------

